# Tower Shores Motel-its unbelievable



## CCC-Fisher (Aug 10, 2003)

Has any one else stayed here ? Its a place that has 4 rooms (?) that only a died-in-the-wool hunter/fisher would stay there. I've got stories if you hav but the fishing in the pond and rivers black & pigeon are excellant. Been going there since mid 70's an they hav yet to update it !! On the + side there are morels around the horseshoe pit


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

I think I've been there a couple of times. Nice hot tubs out back with the swim up bars.


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

It's a dump.
Black's fished out, the Pigeon's a toxic waste site and you have a good chance of drowning in the Sturgeon. Don't anyone go.
I'm gonna have another drink from my 211 Bar glass and hope my place on Black Lake has burned down so I can collect the insurance and join everybody else, including all blondes, brunettes and redheads at the swim-up bar somewhere else.
Waste of time, no fish, hazardous and, again, don't bother to check it out.

o town


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by otown _
> *It's a dump.
> Black's fished out, the Pigeon's a toxic waste site and you have a good chance of drowning in the Sturgeon. Don't anyone go.
> I'm gonna have another drink from my 211 Bar glass and hope my place on Black Lake has burned down so I can collect the insurance and join everybody else, including all blondes, brunettes and redheads at the swim-up bar somewhere else.
> ...


Wow! Dude, can you say "negative attitude?" Sounds like Florida's a good place for you!


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, I like FL.
Maybe being forced to go to that area of MI for almost 60 years has paralyzed my brain more than it already was.
Then, again, I still understand 'black humor' and 'satire', so maybe I still know which side of the sod is green.
Lynn and I went through my work the other night and realized almost half of it mentioned MI. It's compulsive. I really wish I could rid myself of it.
Heck, even the non-outdoor stuff I write involves MI. I had an editor call me that knew I was walleye and fly fishing in MI, asking me to do an article on in-car Nascar cameras at some dipstick town called Brooklyn, MI.
I couldn't refuse, they offered me too much money.
I went, they forced an unlimited access press pass on me, I took my Britt Rusty who was an unfortunate big hit with everyone he met and he even sat in Bobby Rahal's Indy winner car (80's) with me. Really degrading. Met these guys named Emerson Fitipaldi and somebody named like Al Munster Jr. who insisted I hang out with them at their motor homes, It was kinda fun. I really don't like MI, too many complications.

o town


----------



## CCC-Fisher (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey there otown, how's about sending us the key to your Black lake place...we could help u out on the insurance thingy after our flyfishing trip. I promise not 2 tell . Course it might cost you a Goebels or 2 @ the Tower Tavern


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey CCC,
You're welcome to stay anytime I'm up. No key, no way.
Besides, I have so many keys I have trouble figuring them out myself.
Tower is a wonderful little place. One of my best friends lives there. He built a 2-story log home from absolute scratch and it's the best I've ever seen, just great.
Again, please don't go there, it's a dump..

o town


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

I like to know so I can avoid it. i usually stay with friends and family. Do they have website? Is it really that bad?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Otown, either your being really sarcastic about michigan and miss it or reall hate it. And if you really hate michigan, what are you doing reading and posting on a michigan site  Everyone misses the good things when their gone


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Ralph,
Thank you for the vote of confidence that I'm sure is based on you having followed my posts and deciding I'm a MI basher.
Unfortunately, I have been forced to commute to MI for almost 60 years, sometimes from 500 miles, usually from 1,500 miles or more, one way. It's an impossible drag. Why do you think I do it?
When Durocher Dock and Dredge of Cheboygan built the Deerfield Bch, Fl pier on which I was the electrical contractor, I had to put up with 'Tower Townies' spoiling my Britts rotten and consuming vast quantities of food and brown beverages that they supplied. It was ghastly.
Do you get it now?

o town


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

O.K. .......I got ya Didn't understand, thanks for putting me in my place. Not the first time I had to eat my words, and probobly won't be the last Sorry for misunderstanding post


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Ralph, 
Never intended to put you in your place. I just like to have a little fun and stir the pot sometimes.
Hop all of yo have a great spring.

o town


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

No problem Heading to Tawas all day Friday for some fresh spring browns. Finally getting long rods out.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

HEY RALPH 
leaving for tawas in a few hours...will be riding a motorcycle...where ya heading up from ?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Linwood, off Mackinaw rd. one rd. to west of Franks Great Outdoors, almost straight through the woods. Hate living this close to there, too costly


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

ahh yes franks spent a fortune there.........just spoke with a friend who owns all seasons in tawas......said the steelhead browns and pearch are going nuts off the dock.........food for thought............shh..... dont tell anyone


----------



## Teacher (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey, besides the showers being questionable, it is a great place to stay. The caretaker is fun to tlak to and the setting is nice. Heck i am already booked for the end of april, My brother and i are going for the opener and turkeys.


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

I was just wondering where you guys dine out in this backwater town when you're up there.
My vote goes to 211 bar and Lorenzo's, in that order.

o town


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

why the blacl lake resort ofcorse !!


----------



## Northbay (Jun 25, 2002)

Black lake resort ? or is it the Hotel. Black Lake hotel is gone putting in condos uggggh. Best place for food is Lorenzos, for beer and atmosphere is 211. Love spending time in on Black lake and the Kleber pond always want a cold one when I'm done.


----------

